# How long to break in a pair of work boots?



## danole (17 Apr 2007)

How long to break in a pair of work boots?I can only wear them 3-4 hrs & then,AGONY!'Should be broke in after a week,I thought.......


----------



## ClubMan (17 Apr 2007)

*Re: Work Boots*

What do you work at? For example builder, fireman, stripper etc.? Have you asked your colleagues?


----------



## funnygirl (17 Apr 2007)

*Re: Work Boots*

i work in construction, and it really depends on the make and material in them.


----------



## Cahir (18 Apr 2007)

*Re: Work Boots*

2 pairs of socks and loads of vaseline.  It'll take 2-3 weeks to break them in fully in my experience.


----------



## Carpenter (18 Apr 2007)

*Re: Work Boots*

Dubbin is good for softening up the leather too!


----------



## danole (18 Apr 2007)

*Re: Work Boots*

Good suggestions,thanks! It's just that in past years it's not taken so long or so much agony to get used to them.These seem AWFUL!


----------



## Lorraine B (18 Apr 2007)

*Re: Work Boots*

I hate to say it but imo a good pair of work boots shouldn't need breaking in


----------



## whistler (24 Apr 2007)

*Re: Work Boots*



whistler said:


> I hate to say it but imo a good pair of work boots shouldn't need breaking in .


I bought a pair of CAT safety boots last year and they took 4 Agonising weeks to break in. I found using lots (and lots) of fabric bandaid or similar while waring them eased my pain.
By the way they are perfect now.


----------



## RainyDay (24 Apr 2007)

*Re: Work Boots*



Carpenter said:


> Dubbin is good for softening up the leather too!



I agree - It's a great city.


----------



## carchick (27 Apr 2007)

*Re: Work Boots*



Cahir said:


> 2 pairs of socks and loads of vaseline. It'll take 2-3 weeks to break them in fully in my experience.


 

It Works!!


----------

